# How do I liquify jars of chunk comb?



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

I have a few jars of chunk comb left that have crystallized. How do I safely liquify the honey without melting the comb within? Has anyone successfully accomplished this task?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You know how porcupines mate? Very carefully.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I was told by my mentor to heat it to no more than 108 degrees, I have done this and the sugar disovles but the comb isnt as nice looking after it is done. I think it causes the honey in the comb to touch the capings and therefore it loses some of the nice white caping. Most of it I end up feeding back to the bees.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I agree with honeyman46408. I have done it this way and experimented with the tempature and gotten down to 102 degrees but you need to keep it there for 3 to 4 days. It still damages the comb but not as bad.
Clint


------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan
Beekeeping sence 1964


----------

